# Ariens vs. JD (snowblowers)



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey everyone...my old MTD 8/26 is getting old, tired and just plain crappy. I'm somewhat in the market for a good quality snow blower, not that MTD crap i have now.

Ive looked around and decided between Ariens and JD. Here's the blowers im looking into under each name

*Ariens*​
Ariens Pro 32 - http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_professional_group/s_professional_32/Pages/default.aspx
Ariens Pro 36 - http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_professional_group/s_professional_36/Pages/default.aspx

*John Deere*​
1130SE Dual Stage - http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ProdCatProduct?pNbr=LP1695442&tM=HO&link=enav
1332PE Professional - http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...ProdCatProduct?pNbr=LP1695450&tM=HO&link=enav

Ive watched some youtube vids on each, and both brands SEEM to be very in line with one another. I guess now it basically comes down to what you guys have used and if both, which you prefer and why. Basically, id like to know pros/cons of both, assuming you guys have used either of the 2 brands, and any of the 4 models i have listed.

Thanks guys and let me know!


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

i am a ariens guy, and have been since i was able to run a blower, never have let me know


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

never have let you what?


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry about that never had let me down, just belts, shear pins, and spark plugs
I have a 1996 Ariens ST824 (8 hp, 24 inch cut)
must have atleast 500 hours a season maybe more

Search for my posts and I post a long discussion on to be careful if buying one at a box store like Home Depot versus a garden equipment or a power equipment store, there is a difference, and the same would go for the John Deere's as well. Long and short the ones at the box stores are not the same quoality, and use lessor materials, hence why you can buy a large machine for so cheap, but what appears to be the same machine in a garden store is a lot more because it made to be beat on, not for a homeowner that is going to use it a couple times a year.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

I have an older model John Deere blower (probaly late 90's),motor,auger and impeller are excellent. The discharge chute design does leave something to be desired-I have gone through a couple of the worm gears and rings at the base of the chute-not sure if they have updated/improved them since but mine are made of plastic that wears quickly:crying:
Also the cable that controls the deflector at the top of the discharge chute likes to freeze no matter what I lube it with-even if I don't lube it it still freezes. But it has lasted me this long and have moved a lot of snow with it-just some food for thought-hope this helps.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JD blowers are made by Ariens. Also have you tried the single stage Toro's? We havn't even touched our 2 stage blower since we got them.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;866216 said:


> JD blowers are made by Ariens. Also have you tried the single stage Toro's? We havn't even touched our 2 stage blower since we got them.


You're just a cornucopia full of uncommon knowledge.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I to haven't used the 2 stage blower much since I got the Toro single stage power curve (16") Yes the blower looks like a toy in comparison but will clean right down to the concrete or asphalt. Slush is no problem and love the speed of the unit. Have used mine since 2002 and abused it to no end. The Toro would be my pick too.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;866221 said:


> You're just a cornucopia full of uncommon knowledge.


LOL, voted best line of the day! 

Im in favour of the Ariens blowers, get the pro models for the cast iron gear case.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

theyre both made by Ariens? Might explain why i think they look so similar/in line with each other LOL!


----------



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

Which dealer is going to give you the best service? If the difference is only a few dollars go with the best dealer support.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

same dealer sells both. Also heard new JD blowers are green Murrays. Anyone confirm this?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I went to the JD dealer and they don't even sell JD blowers because they are crap now. They took on the Ariens line to fill the void along with Toro. If the JD dealer says the JD blowers are no good, I wouldn't buy one. He said Ariens stopped making them around 6 years ago. So in short buy the Ariens.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

thats what i was kinda starting to get the nudge of after reading JD blowers are murrays painted green/yellow!


----------



## sanitaire (Nov 12, 2006)

honda on tracks....lots of money...OHV commerical motor and hydrostatic transmishion is nice....


----------



## briggsguy17 (Nov 20, 2009)

As you can tell by my username I have experience in the Outdoor Power Equipment arena. I owned and operated a Simplicity dealership for ten years (sold it 4 years ago). John Deere does not make nor have they ever made their own snowblowers, they simply rebadge another brand. It is my opinion that the Simplicity line of commercial blowers is the best you can get. If you have a Simplicity dealer in your area give them a try. BTW, Simplicity is owned by Briggs and Stratton so you are going to get a Briggs snow engine on these units. If no Simplicity dealer I would certainly go with the Ariens. They have "owned" the snow market for many years. I would stay away from any machine that does not have a Briggs, Kohler or Honda engine. There are machines out there now that have "made in China" engines and you will have a hard time getting parts and/or service for them. the engines are on MTD and Husqvarna products mainly. Hope this helps.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks, im leaning towards Ariens, no Simp. dealer here


----------



## Nestech (Oct 6, 2006)

The current John Deere Models ARE THE SAME AS SIMPLICITY!, Built in the same factory. Look at them side by side and you will see.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

has anyone noticed the cast iron gearbox on the larger JD blowers its even braced to the top of machine.


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*1971 Ariens still tosses wet snow great!*

I am still running the same Ariens I used with my brother as a kid to clean driveways.
It has a Techumseh 7HP with the plug-in electric. I lube augers & gearboxon it every year & change the oil. Have snapped a few shear pins here & there & had one flat tire.
Still starts within 2 pulls without the electric. Not sure if the newer units are as good but I know what I'd buy again if I had to! Always run stabil in the gas & fire it up year round about once a month to keep it turning.


----------



## Two Seasons (Dec 6, 2009)

One very important difference between new Ariens and new Simplicity blowers.

The fuel tank capacity!

On the Ariens, it's 2.9 quarts.

On the Simplicity, it's 4 quarts.

Huge difference if you do commercial and don't have a gas can handy.


----------

